# Spiegelreflexkamera



## Zwergchen (5. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich überlege mir zurzeit ob ich mir eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera kaufen soll. Ich habe mich jetzt schon im Internet ein bisschen schlau gemacht, aber ich habe trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen. Und zwar brauche ich die Kamera um ein paar Professionelle Fotos zumachen, Landschaften, Portrais etc.....
Aber:
- bei wieviel Pixeln liegen die Auflösungen?
- bei wieviel Bit die Farbtiefe 
- wann sollte die Verschlusszeit sein?#
- Belichtungskorrektur: wann ablenden, wann aufblenden
- ist eine Weißabgleichung nützlich?

Gibt es da irgendwelche Standarts? 
Bei manchen Kameras wo ich gesehen hab, gab es z.B. viele Bit, aber dafür war die Verschlusszeit schlecht....Worauf muss man da achten?

Und lohnt es sich eine Spiegelreflex mit 7,5 Megapixeln zu kaufen oder sollten das schon mehr sein? Oder ist da eine 'normale' Kamera mit 10 Megapixeln besser?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!


----------



## digicamclub (5. August 2007)

Du stellst komische Fragen  

Eine DSLR ist immer besser als eine Kompakte. Mal abgesehen von deinem Budget, ist viel wichtiger, wie die Haptik der Cam ist. Ich nutze eine Nikon, weil ich mit den kleinen Canons nichts anfangen kann. Olympus ist noch kleiner....wohl eher für asiatische Hände geschaffen. 
Naja, jedenfalls macht die Cam alleine auch kein gutes Bild. Das macht noch immer der Fotograf und mehr oder minder gute Objektive.
Mit 6 oder mehr MP hast du eine Cam, wo du auch Auschnitte erzeugen kannst und die Druckqualität reicht locker bis DinA4 (meist höher).

Daher mein Tipp, geh in einen der Blödmärkte und nimm die Teile in die Hand. Wenn du dich damit wohlfühlst, ist es die richtige Cam.
Wegen deiner Vorlieben (Landschaften, Portraits) schnacken wir dann noch mal, weil es dann um die Objektive geht.


----------



## Leola13 (6. August 2007)

Hai,

ersteinmal schliesse ich mich digicamclub an. Du stellst komische Fragen. ;-)

- bei wieviel Pixeln liegen die Auflösungen?

Ich mache digitale Aufnahme mit einer 2MB Kamrea. Für DIN A4 reicht das "meistens".

- bei wieviel Bit die Farbtiefe 

?

- wann sollte die Verschlusszeit sein?#

Wann ? Wenn du gedrückt hast.;-)  Du meinst sicherlich von bis. Hängt davon ab was du fotografieren willst. Bei Portrait / Landschaft sicherlich nicht einscheident. Bei Sportaufnahmen sollte es ein wenig schneller gehen, bei Nachtaufnahme ein wenig länger.

- Belichtungskorrektur: wann ablenden, wann aufblenden

Dazu suche doch mal in anderen Foren, bzw. online Fotokursen. Es gab da mal einen von Agfa im Netz.

- ist eine Weißabgleichung nützlich?

Meiner Meinung nach nur wenn du ohne Blitz in geschlossenen Räumen fotografierst. (Man möge mich ggf. korrigieren.)

Gibt es da irgendwelche Standarts? 

Wobei  ?

Bei manchen Kameras wo ich gesehen hab, gab es z.B. viele Bit, aber dafür war die Verschlusszeit schlecht....Worauf muss man da achten?

Und lohnt es sich eine Spiegelreflex mit 7,5 Megapixeln zu kaufen oder sollten das schon mehr sein? Oder ist da eine 'normale' Kamera mit 10 Megapixeln besser?

siehe oben. Ist sicherlich auch eine Preisfrage.


Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach das Handling und die Möglichkeit manuelle Einstellungen vornehmen zu können.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Beppone (7. August 2007)

Zwergchen hat gesagt.:


> Ich überlege mir zurzeit ob ich mir eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera kaufen soll. Ich habe mich jetzt schon im Internet ein bisschen schlau gemacht, aber ich habe trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen. Und zwar brauche ich die Kamera um ein paar Professionelle Fotos zumachen, Landschaften, Portrais etc..



Hallo Zwergchen.

Professionelle Fotos entstehen ersteinmal im Kopf, dienen einem bestimmten Zweck, verfolgen eine klare Aussage, Stilrichtung oder manchmal auch technische Anforderungen.

Was meinst DU mit professionell? Nimm eine Kompakte Digicam und probiers aus. Wenn du an technische Grenzen kommst, wirst du sie genauer benennen können und "deine" Kamera finden.

Natürlich beeinflussen Auflösung, Weißabgleich, Belichtungskorrektur etc. das Bildergebnis. Nur mußt *Du* diese Größen bei der Aufnahme selbst festlegen (können), um zum gewünschten Ergebnis zu kommen. 

Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob du eine Kompakte oder eine DSLR nimmst.

Mit der DSLR ist es als Anfänger nicht einfach, "bessere" Aufnahmen als mit einer Kompakten zu schießen. Die größere Datentiefe der RAW-Formate erfordert z.B. ein manuelles, nachträgliches entwickeln der RAW-Daten zum fertigen Bilddatensatz. Um dort nicht mehr kapputt als gut zu machen, mußt du schon recht tief in die Materie des "Postprocessing" einsteigen.

Sagt dir Colormanagement etwas? ICC-Profile? Hast du einen farbverbindlichen eingemessenen Monitor? Wonach willst du dann die unterschiedlichen Farbräume auswählen oder nachträglich die Farbtemperatur ändern? Auf gut Glück? Vergiss das einfach. Ich will dir nix ausreden, aber es scheint einfach trendy zu sein, eine dslr zu benutzen. Besser wird damit erstmal nix (schon gar nicht mit den Kitlinsen).

Grüße, Bep


----------



## Cherrywine (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

da schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an; und über was ich in deinem Beitrag noch gestolpert bin:



Zwergchen hat gesagt.:


> [...] um ein paar Professionelle Fotos zumachen [...]


Für “ein paar“ Fotos lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer DSLR wohl kaum - die Preise einer solchen wirst du bei deiner Suche im Internet sicherlich gesehen haben.

Besitzt du momentan eine Kamera, egal welcher Qualität? Wenn ja: fotografierst du viel damit?

Denn wenn die Kamera ohnehin die meiste Zeit über im Schrank liegt, weil dir die Zeit fehlt, dich in die Materie einzuarbeiten, oder schlichtweg die Motivation, viele Aufnahmen zu machen - dann wäre das Geld für eine derart leistungsstarke Kamera, wie du sie dir zulegen möchtest, meiner Meinung zum Fenster hinausgeworfen.


LG
Cherrywine


----------



## Lacuna-Kadana (6. September 2007)

Hallo ,

Mal eine Frage zurück,fotografierst du schon länger oder soll dies deine Anfängerkamara sein?Denn das finde ich persönlich wichtig.Ich persönlich habe vor einigen Jahren mit einer ganz einfachen Analog Spiegelreflex angefangen,um einfach mal zu testen und zu lernen.Ich fand es für meine Lehrlingszeit gut,denn so habe ich genau überlegt was ich fotografiere.Denn leider wird man heute durch die Digitale Technik(die wunderbar ist)schnell zum "knipser" aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen.Heute fotografiere ich selbst auch meine Aufträge mit einer Digi.Also wenn du dich für eine Spiegelreflex entscheidest,müsstest du dich schon mit der fotografie beschäftigen denn der Anschaffungspreis ist es dann nicht wert das sie in der Ecke liegt .

Lg Lacuna-Kadana


----------

